# Ctrl (Control) key locks up



## tsunami1977 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am not sure what I am accidentially hitting on the keyboard.
But often when I am working in Excel and selecting multiple cells by using the "Ctrl" key, the key locks up. And I cannot unlock it.
This problem then continues to all other programs that I am using.
Thus not allowing me to continue my work.
The only way I have been stopping this is rebooting my PC.
Has anyone experienced this problem and know a way to prevent this from happening?

Any help would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like you may have accidentally enabled the "sticky keys.

You can check this under Accessibility Options in the Windows control panel.


----------



## tsunami1977 (Feb 16, 2005)

I checked the control panel, and the sticky key isn't selected.
But there was a shortcut option for the sticky key which was selected, so I unchecked that one.
Hopefully that will resolve the problem.
Thanks for the advice!


----------

